# Movie2k ist (wieder) down.



## socio (30. Mai 2013)

In dieser Nacht wurde Movie2k.to vom Netz genommen.
Auch wenn die Legalität und die Nutzung dieser Seite fraglich ist, wird dieser "Service" schmerzlich vermisst.
Kurz nach dem Niedergang tauchte auch sogleich die Frage nach dem Verbleib auf. 
Unter www.gutefrage.net stellte ein User sein Anliegen der Öffentlichkeit vor und bekam einen Hinweis auf die Hintergründe.
Der Verweis auf eine Hausdurchsuchung (Quelle: www.chip.de) erklärt jedoch in keiner Weise den Offline-Status der Homepage.

Die Meinung über das Abschalten der Seite gehen weit auseinander. Viele Nutzer schätzen den "kostenlosen" Service und verweisen auf die hohen Preise für DVD's, Blue-Rays und Kinokarten.
Andere wiederum sehen das Portal grundsätzlich als illegal an und begrüßen das Ereignis.
Die Betreiber von Movie2k.to "reden" sich schon länger aus der Affäre und betonen immer wieder, dass sie nur die Links zu den Quellen anbieten.
Die Anstrengungen seitens der Wirtschaft und der Politik eben diesen "Tatbestand" strafrechtlich verfolgbar zu machen, sind längst nicht immer Erfolgreich.
Erste Stimmen lassen auch eine Wiederauferstehung von "m2k" in den nächsten Stunden oder Tagen verlauten.

Ich persönlich vermute, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft im Rahmen ihrer Ermittlungen und im Zusammenhang mit der Hausdurchsuchung das Portal zur "Sicherstellung von Beweismitteln" vom Netz genommen hat.
Ebenfalls muss ich erwähnen, dass es hier nicht nur um den eigentlichen Schutz von geistigem Eigentum geht, sondern um die "fehlenden" Einnahmen der Rechteinhaber. 
Profit'gier' re'gier't unsere Gesellschaft.
Die Internet-Community fordert schon lange eine "cloud-ähnliche" Datenbank für Filme, Doku's und Serien. Ein "Abo" könnte eine gewinnbringende Finanzierung darstellen. Unterstützung für viele Sprachen, weltweit einheitlicher und uneingeschränkter Zugang, Altersverifizierung für Inhalte ab 18 Jahren, keine Zensur und die Methode "pay-2-watch" für aktuelle Kinofilme bringt unserer Gesellschaft einfach mehr, als diese ganze Heuchelei um das Urheberrecht. Die Angst, Kinos könnten Aussterben ist absolut unbegründet. Ich kenne Beispiele für "m2k"-User, die einen Film erst über die Plattform gesehen haben, um dann doch letzten Endes mit Freunden ins Kino zu fahren.


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2013)

Ich verstehe das auch nicht. Die sollen endlich mal sich alle an die Hände fassen, eine Film und Musikdatenbank erstellen, wo man dann in FullHD Qualli mit DTS Sound streamen "kann" und die Musik in höchster Qualität und DRM frei downloaden kann. Die Preis für Leihfilme sollten dabei nicht über üblichen Videothekenpreisen liegen und ein Musiktitel darf nicht mehr als ein € bzw. Dollar kosten. Kauffilme sollten billiger als ihre Blueray Pendants angeboten werden, schließlich fallen viele Kosten weg et voilaz, die Leute würden verstärkt wieder Geld dafür ausgeben. So einfach ist das. Da aber jeder seinen eigenen Kuchen backen möchte wird das nichts.^^

Nichts desto trotz akzeptiere ich das Argument "ist mir zu teuer" nicht. Dann soll man es bleiben lassen und verzichten.^^

p.s.: Der einzige der richtig bei dem oben stehenden Vorschlag abko**** würde wäre die Telekom. 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Mai 2013)

Ich erspare der Umwelt die Verschmutztung durch eine Fahrt in den nächsten Blödiamarkt und finde die Kinos überteuert. Ein paar aufgeplatzte Maiskörner kosten im Kino bei uns ca. 6 Euro, ein 3dl Cola 5 Euro  Nicht, dass ich es mir nicht leisten könnte, aber da bleibe ich doch lieber gemütlich Zuhause und habe kein gerempel an meinem Sessel und geschmatze in meinen Ohren.
Es sei denn die Atmosphäre verlangt es ins Kino zu gehen, z.B. bei einem Date oder so 
Das rechtfertigt natürlich nicht einen Film gratis anzuschauen, ist mir klar - aber gute Filme kaufe ich dann doch gerne mal auf Blueray.
Ausserdem mache ich indirekt Werbung wenn ich Kollegen sage, ui der Film ist wirklich gut!.. etc.


Mfg


----------



## matty2580 (30. Mai 2013)

Mein letzter Kinobesuch hatte mich 20€ plus 1€ für die Polarisationsbrille gekostet.

Es war zwar aktuell die beste Seite dafür, aber noch gibt es genug Alternativen.
Ich empfehle die Diskussion dazu bei Twitter zu verfolgen, falls die Seite wieder online kommen sollte:
https://twitter.com/search?q=movie2k.to&src=tyah


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Mai 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Mein letzter Kinobesuch hatte mich 20€ plus 1€ für die Polarisationsbrille gekostet.
> 
> Es war zwar aktuell die beste Seite dafür, aber noch gibt es genug Alternativen.
> Ich empfehle die Diskussion dazu bei Twitter zu verfolgen, falls die Seite wieder online kommen sollte:
> https://twitter.com/search?q=movie2k.to&src=tyah



Das 3D in Kino's ist meist definitiv Verbesserungswürdig


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Mai 2013)

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT
Wieder offen.

Ich darf auf unsere Forenregeln hinweisen:



> *4.4 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte*
> Beiträge, die die Durchführung folgender Handlungen ermöglichen oder   erleichtern, welche einen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht zur Folge   haben, sind untersagt:
> 
> 
> ...


Verkneift euch bitte Hinweise auf die eigene Nutzung dieser Inhalte. Entsprechende Beiträge angepasst oder ausgeblendet.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Mai 2013)

Sorry, ist ok, wusste nicht, dass ich damit gegen die Forenregeln verstosse, weil das Benutzen von Streamportalen wie m2k ist in der Schweiz legal, selbst das anschauen von abgefilmten Kinofilmen von dubiosen Quellen. Auch das herunterladen dieser auf p2p Netzwerken. Lediglich das uploaden ist nicht erlaubt. 

Wie ist das eigentlich in Deutschland geregelt?

Mfg


----------



## horst--one (30. Mai 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Mein letzter Kinobesuch hatte mich 20€ plus 1€ für die Polarisationsbrille gekostet.



Ich habe zusammen mit meiner Schwester ein bisschen was über 40€ für EINEN Kinobesuch bezahlt. Und das war Nichtmal 3D. 4€ für ne Cola (und dann auch noch Pepsi ) - abzocke³. Wenn ich zuhause Film schaue, kann ich für das Geld nen Halben Kasten Cola saufen und keine 0,4l die am ende vom Film schal sind, weil die kein Eis haben. Das war übrigens ein Cinestar Kino.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Mai 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich in Deutschland geregelt?




So: kino.to, drei.to oder video2k.tv: Ein Kommentar zur Strafbarkeit der Nutzer von Streaming-Webseiten - Erinnerung


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich in Deutschland geregelt?


 
User feindlicher.


----------



## chiquita (30. Mai 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber war streamen in Deutschland nicht eine gewisse Grauzone im Gesetz die nicht geregelt ist ? ^^


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Mai 2013)

chiquita schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber war streamen in Deutschland nicht eine gewisse Grauzone im Gesetz die nicht geregelt ist ? ^^


 


Nö, das ist eben in der Schweiz so in DE:

Quelle: kino.to, drei.to oder video2k.tv: Ein Kommentar zur Strafbarkeit der Nutzer von Streaming-Webseiten - Erinnerung & Pockerclock

*Was versteht man unter einer Vervielfältigung bzw. was passiert beim Ansehen?*
Für die Frage, was beim Ansehen eines "Streams" passiert, müssen die technischen Vorgänge im Hintergrund betrachtet werden. Bevor der Nutzer ein Bild auf dem Monitor sehen kann, geschieht eine kurze Zwischenspeicherung im Arbeitsspeicher des Rechners. Wie weit diese Zwischenspeicherung geht, hängt vom Übertragungsverfahren und den Player-Einstellung ab. Diese können sein: Eine extrem kurze Speicherung bestimmter Teile von Daten, die kurz darauf wieder gelöscht werden, um Platz für neue Daten zu schaffen (Buffering). Die Speicherung von Daten ohne das Löschen der zuvor geladenen Daten ohne dabei eine ganze zusammenhängende Datei zu erstellen (Caching) oder der (parallelen) dauerhaften Speicherung auf einem geeigneten Datenträger (Download).
In allen Fällen gehen unterschiedliche Arten von Vervielfältigungen einher. Der gesetzliche Begriff der Vervielfältigung deckt dabei alle diese Arten ab. "Vervielfältigung ist jede körperliche Festmachung eines Werks, die geeignet ist, das Werk menschlichen Sinnen auf irgendeine Weise unmittelbar oder mittelbar wahrnehmbar zu machen" [BTDrucks IV/270 S.47]. Im §16 I UrhG ist das Vervielfältigungsrecht näher erläutert. Es wird deutlich, dass neben dauerhaften auch vorübergehende Vervielfältigungen allgemein erst mal erfasst werden, egal in welchem Verfahren diese hergestellt werden. Grundsätzlich ist der zivilrechtliche mit dem strafrechtlichen Begriff gemäß §106 UrhG identisch.
Während die Frage nach einer Vervielfältigung für Downloads weitestgehend zustimmend geklärt ist, sind Caching und Buffering noch strittig. Die Einführung des §44a UrhG sollte in dieser Hinsicht für Aufklärung sorgen. Versteht man Buffering und Caching als flüchtige bzw. begleitende Vervielfältigungshandlungen, so sind diese zumindest in dieser Hinsicht auch vom §16 UrhG erfasst [vgl. Schricker/Loewnheim a.a.O. S.379 f.]. "Werden diese Handlungen durch das Gesetz [§44 UrhG Anm. d. Verf.] vom Vervielfältigungsrecht des Urhebers ausgenommen, so setzt dies begrifflich voraus, dass es sich um Vervielfältigungen handelt" [Zitat Schricker/Loewenheim a.a.O. S.380 oben]. Auf eine selbstständig nutzbare Ausprägung der Vervielfältigungsstücke kommt es insoweit nicht an.
Insbesondere zur rechtmäßigen Nutzung Berechtigter und zur Besserstellung von Privatpersonen wurden Schranken in das Urheberrecht integriert. Greifen diese Ausnahmetatbestände nicht, so ist bei fehlender Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers eine unerlaubte Vervielfältigung festzustellen und strafbar nach §106 UrhG.


----------



## Low (30. Mai 2013)

Ich war am Sonntag mit meiner Freudin im Kino, Der große Gatsby....Die 2 Karten haben uns 27€ gekostet + essen + trinken


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Mai 2013)

Boah bin ich froh wenn solche Seiten vom Netz gehen. Kino ist bei uns nicht allzu teuer, bei jedem Kinobesuch zahle ich mit Popcorn und Cola (gibts als Menü das ich mir immer mit meinem Kumpel teile) ~17€, die Brillen gibts für 2€ und die gehören einem dann. Deshalb gehe ich 7-8 ma im Jahr ins Kino und mir ist es das Geld definitiv wert.

Und nicht nur weil ich ne DSL 2000er Leitung habe, womit Filme streamen eh unerträglich langsam wäre, sondern auch weil ich diese Illegalität in keinster weise unterstütze, kaufe ich mir meine Filme auf Blu-Ray, 15€ sind imho ziemlich wenig für einen guten Film in toller Quali.

Eine zentrale Datenbank wo man Filme streamen und downloaden kann die gute Preise, sagen wir mal 7,50€ für den Download einer Blu-Ray, hat, wäre für viele Leute sicher klasse.


----------



## Rizoma (30. Mai 2013)

Ich war am Sa. in Evil Dead, 2 Karten (Parkett) + 1Liter Cola 24,50€ und da hatten wir noch nicht mal was zu essen  die Preise sind abartig geworden.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Mai 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Boah bin ich froh wenn solche Seiten vom Netz gehen. Kino ist bei uns nicht allzu teuer, bei jedem Kinobesuch zahle ich mit Popcorn und Cola (gibts als Menü das ich mir immer mit meinem Kumpel teile) ~17€, die Brillen gibts für 2€ und die gehören einem dann. Deshalb gehe ich 7-8 ma im Jahr ins Kino und mir ist es das Geld definitiv wert.
> 
> Und nicht nur weil ich ne DSL 2000er Leitung habe, womit Filme streamen eh unerträglich langsam wäre, sondern auch weil ich diese Illegalität in keinster weise unterstütze, kaufe ich mir meine Filme auf Blu-Ray, 15€ sind imho ziemlich wenig für einen guten Film in toller Quali.
> 
> Eine zentrale Datenbank wo man Filme streamen und downloaden kann die gute Preise, sagen wir mal 7,50€ für den Download einer Blu-Ray, hat, wäre für viele Leute sicher klasse.


 
Finde ich nicht gut und illegal ist es nicht überall, von daher finde ich es ziemlich schade, dass die Seite offline ist.
Menschengemachte Werke sollten nicht verboten sein anzusehen. Du kannst auch in die Bibliothek alle Bücher durchlesen gehen ohne jedem Autor einen 20er in den Hintern schieben zu müssen.


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2013)

Naja, wer kauft auch Getränke im Kino.^^ die sind wirklich arg überteuert. Ich nehm zwei Bier und ne Tüte NicNacs mit und gut ist. 
Aber ich weiß schon, in manchen Kinos werden Taschen kontrolliert. Zum Glück nicht in Berlin. 

MfG


----------



## exa (30. Mai 2013)

horst--one schrieb:


> Ich habe zusammen mit meiner Schwester ein bisschen was über 40€ für EINEN Kinobesuch bezahlt. Und das war Nichtmal 3D. 4€ für ne Cola (und dann auch noch Pepsi ) - abzocke³. Wenn ich zuhause Film schaue, kann ich für das Geld nen Halben Kasten Cola saufen und keine 0,4l die am ende vom Film schal sind, weil die kein Eis haben. Das war übrigens ein Cinestar Kino.



Niemand zwingt dich, Im Kino eine Cola zu kaufen... hat auch nix mit Filmpreisen zu tun!

Man muss eben abschätzen, ob einem die Große Leinwand und die fette Soundanlage so viel Geld wert ist... ich gehe sehr oft ins Kino, aber eben nicht dann, wenn es so teuer ist! Entweder gehe ich am Kinotag, oder nutze eine Vorteilskarte (die mir auch noch kostenloses Popcorn bei jedem Besuch garantiert), oder auch nen Gutschein...

So bezahle ich im günstigsten Fall 4 Euro pro Film, und im teuersten Fall 9,50 Euro (3D)



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich war am Sa. in Evil Dead, 2 Karten (Parkett) + 1Liter Cola 24,50€ und da hatten wir noch nicht mal was zu essen  die Preise sind abartig geworden.



Bei dem Film hätte ich mich aber auch über 4 Euro geärgert

Generell frage ich mich immer wieder, ob die Leute zum Filmschauen ins Kino gehen... da kommen die beladen wie ein Maulesel ins Kino um den ganz film über zu futtern und zu trinken... ich lasse schon oft das kleine kostenlose Popcorn aus, weil es mir zu doof ist dafür anzustehen. Insofern können die Preise für Verköstigung ruhig noch etwas ansteigen, dann gibts auch weniger Geknister mit Tüten, zu spät kommende Leute die obwohl sie schon knapp dran sind unbedingt nen Eimer Popcorn brauchen, und Mädels die aufs WC rennen!


----------



## Rizoma (30. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, wer kauft auch Getränke im Kino.^^ die sind wirklich arg überteuert. Ich nehm zwei Bier und ne Tüte NicNacs mit und gut ist.





exa schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt dich, Im Kino eine Cola zu kaufen...
> 
> MfG



Tja selbst die NicNac sind überteuert :p und wenn man während des Films etwas Trinken möchte muß man im Kino Kaufen  mit bringen ist verboten.


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2013)

Siehe Update.


----------



## Rizoma (30. Mai 2013)

kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2013)

Das Streaming erledigt sich mit der I Net Drosselung eh von alleine. Kino verkneife ich mir oft und mit dem Kauf der Konserve warte ich meist bis der Preis zivile Regionen erreicht oder wird in der Videothek gekauft.

Cola und Poppi di Popp Corn würde ich mir niemals ins Gesicht stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber von irgendwas müssen die ja auch leben


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2013)

> Viele Nutzer schätzen den "kostenlosen" Service und verweisen auf die hohen Preise für DVD's, Blue-Rays und Kinokarten.


Hohe preise... ~10€ für ne DVD oder 15-20€ für ne Blueray empfinde ich nicht grade als teuer. Ich hab noch nie mehr als 15€ für Bluerays und DVD'S ausgegeben hab aber dennoch ne nette Sammlung und komm an die meisten Filme die ich sehen will...


----------



## Low (30. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir über 300 Blurays bei ebay geschossen, 4% Schrott die anderen sind 1A AAA Titel für knapp unter 5€/Stück



Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## Pas89 (30. Mai 2013)

Bei den Blu Ray Preisen finde ich es mittlerweile sehr fair. Die Filme erscheinen wenige Monate später direkt auf Blu Ray und DVD und oft gibt es auch günstige Angebote. Bei Blu Rays die ich unbedingt haben will zahle ich machmal auch was mehr, aber in der Regel kaufe ich eher Angebote und finde 9-10€ pro Film schon OK. 
Die Kinopreise dagegen sind manchmal wirklich sehr hoch. Letztens hab ich mir Iron Man 3 angesehen und 17€ gezahlt ohne Essen und Trinken dabei. Bei den Preisen schaue ich auch nur noch die großen Titel im Kino die mich wirklich richtig interessieren, z.B. Django oder Der Hobbit etc.
Was ich schade finde ist, dass es einfach kein legales Streamingportal gibt, welches z.B. Serien in Originalsprache zeitgleich zum US Release anbietet. Viele würden sich bestimmt schon alleine Für Game of Thrones oder The Walking Dead ein Abo kaufen, da dies hier nicht möglich ist kann ich den Gebrauch von Movie2k an dieser Stelle nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich es nicht gut finde.


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2013)

Zeitgleich wird schwierig, da ja die sync. meistens erst später erfolgt. 

MFG


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich verweise mal freundlichst auf dieses Forschungsergebnis: Studie: Nutzer von kino.to gehen überdurchschnittlich oft ins Kino

Und schlage die ominöse Kulturflatrate vor. Ich würde gerne 100€ im Monat bezahlen wenn ich dafür Filme, Spiele, und Musik nutzen könnte. Ich verlange nicht einmal sie zu besitzen! Das ist doch das schöne am Web 3.0: Wir können konsumieren, ohne zu kaufen. Siehe Spotify etc. Und ja, wir alle wissen dass die Musiker von den paar Cent nicht leben können. Wenn ich also weiß, dass ich einen erheblichen Beitrag zum Lebenserhalt der Kulturschaffenden leisten kann, wäre ich gerne bereit mehr zu bezahlen. Aber nur wenn es auch ankommt.

Schade dass sowas wie so oft an den Konglumeraten GEMA, GfK, GEZ und wie die ganzen anderen G-Schlecht-Krankheiten des digitalen 21. Jahrhunderts heißen, scheitert.
Und unsere Politiker sind zu verkalkt um sich da rein zu denken, sie leben weiter in der schönen, alten Welt, wo das öffentlich-rechtliche Fernsehen noch alle verfügbaren Sendeplätze belegte. Es wird langsam Zeit dass mal jemand aufwacht.


----------



## Pas89 (30. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zeitgleich wird schwierig, da ja die sync. meistens erst später erfolgt.
> 
> MFG


 
Kann von mir aus auch einen halben Tag später kommen, aber wenn das in Originalsprache kommt braucht das keine Synchro. Viele gucken es auch gern auf Englisch.
Ich würde soetwas auch gerne in Anspruch nehmen. Hier wäre ein Abo für einen Streaming Dienst optimal und später kann man sich dann den deutschen Release auf Blu Ray kaufen, wenn man möchte.


----------



## Sepulzera (30. Mai 2013)

Die letzten Filme, in die ich gegangen war, waren die 30€ (ok, zu 2. aber OHNE großartig Zusätzlich, zumindest nicht aus dem Kino, wäre man ja schön doof für Popcorn 6€ zu blechen) nicht wert.

Und auch das letzte Spiel, das ich mir für 7€ kaufte (Schleichwerbung: CS:Go), war sein Geld nicht wert.
Aus diesem Grund nutze hole ich mir _Demos_ für die Spiele und sehe ausführlich _Trailer_ im Internet über Filme an, zudem informiere ich mich gründlich vorher, bevor ich Geld für Filme (oder Spiele) ausgebe.

Natürlich kann ich verstehen, wenn jemand gegen illegale Streams ist. Sein persönliches Recht sie zu ignorieren.
Ich finde sie *GUT*! Sozusagen der Verbraucherschutz für Filme 

Übrigens gibt es schon legale Streaming-Plattformen bzw. Online-Bibliotheken, bei einer habe ich auch ein Abo.
Einfach, weil ich es genauso gut wie illegale Plattformen finde, nur eben ein bisschen besser (+ der richtige Weg in die Zukunft).


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2013)

> Was ich schade finde ist, dass es einfach kein legales Streamingportal gibt, welches z.B. Serien in Originalsprache zeitgleich zum US Release anbietet. Viele würden sich bestimmt schon alleine Für Game of Thrones oder The Walking Dead ein Abo kaufen, da dies hier nicht möglich ist kann ich den Gebrauch von Movie2k an dieser Stelle nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich es nicht gut finde.


Gibt es sowas wie Netflix nicht in Deutschland?


----------



## Pas89 (30. Mai 2013)

Es gibt zwar mit Lovefilm, Watchever und wie sie alles heißen Streamingdienste aber teilweise ist das Angebot doch recht überschaubar und viele Funktionen die ihre illegalen Konkurrenten bieten, wie z.B. die zeitnahe Verfügbarkeit von US Serien sucht man vergeblich. Falls jemand eine gute legale Alternative kennt, würde ich gerne wissen welcher Dienst das wäre.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht irgendwas mit Proxy Servern?


----------



## ph1584 (30. Mai 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Menschengemachte Werke sollten nicht verboten sein anzusehen. Du kannst auch in die Bibliothek alle Bücher durchlesen gehen ohne jedem Autor einen 20er in den Hintern schieben zu müssen.



Ich bin deiner Meinung. Dann dürfte man auch keine Diplomarbeiten oder Dissertationen machen. Wenn ich Fremdes zitiere bin ich auch "legal" unterwegs. Nur ist bei wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten nicht so viel Kohle zu verdienen.

Ich versteh die Aufregung ums Streamen nicht. Solange ich nichts dauerhaft auf dem PC speichere sollte es doch mMn legal sein. Dann sind "Schwarzseher" des guten alten Fernsehers auch strafbar. Bei denen kommt nur die GEZ statt dem Staatsanwalt.


----------



## Atma (30. Mai 2013)

Alle Streamingseiten wie Movie2k sollte man aus dem Internet verbannen. DVDs/Blu-rays kosten nicht die Welt und gerade Blu-rays sind den Low-Quali Streams nicht um Welten, sondern um Galaxien voraus, was Bild- und Tonqualität angeht.

Streams in niedriger Quali auf dubiosen Streamingseiten anzuschauen kommt für mich absolut nicht in Frage. Was mir gefällt, unterstütze ich mit einem Kauf und füge dem nicht noch zusätzlich Schaden zu. Das gilt nicht nur für Filme.


----------



## Razier (30. Mai 2013)

Ich habe kein Problem damit...
Wenn man auf der Seite war wurden einem 10 verschiedene Toolbars, irgendwelche Add-ons, PC-Beschleuniger, Viren usw. installiert.


----------



## Rizoma (30. Mai 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Alle Streamingseiten wie Movie2k sollte man aus dem Internet verbannen. DVDs/Blu-rays kosten nicht die Welt und gerade Blu-rays sind den Low-Quali Streams nicht um Welten, sondern um Galaxien voraus, was Bild- und Tonqualität angeht.
> 
> Streams in niedriger Quali auf dubiosen Streamingseiten anzuschauen kommt für mich absolut nicht in Frage. Was mir gefällt, unterstütze ich mit einem Kauf und füge dem nicht noch zusätzlich Schaden zu. Das gilt nicht nur für Filme.


 

Wem fügst du mit Streaming schaden zu? Die Leute die sich Kino nicht leisten können werden auch keine DVD oder sonst irgend was von diesen Film kaufen können aber dadurch weil sie ihn gesehen haben jemand anderes beeinflussen der dann kauft der wahrscheinlich nicht gekauft hätte weil er den Film nicht kennt.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. Mai 2013)

Ich treibe zwar im Netz nicht illegales aber mit Filmen wird genug Geld verdient wenn regelmässig Darsteller zweistellige Millionenbeträge kassieren.


----------



## Rizoma (30. Mai 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ich treibe zwar im Netz nicht illegales aber mit Filmen wird genug Geld verdient wenn regelmässig Darsteller zweistellige Millionenbeträge kassieren.


 

Sehe ich ähnlich in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft geht es nur noch ums Geld Kinokarten könnten um ein vielfaches billiger sein wenn die Schauspieler keine Millionen verdienen würden


----------



## costa (30. Mai 2013)

Wer kein Geld für "teure" Filme, was auch immer, ausgeben möchte sollte es auch lassen. In meinen Augen sind solche Seiten illegal. Auch geistiges Eigentum ist schützenswert.


----------



## Atma (30. Mai 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wem fügst du mit Streaming schaden zu? Die Leute die sich Kino nicht leisten können werden auch keine DVD oder sonst irgend was von diesen Film kaufen können aber dadurch weil sie ihn gesehen haben jemand anderes beeinflussen der dann kauft der wahrscheinlich nicht gekauft hätte weil er den Film nicht kennt.


Sorry, aber ne DVD mit einem aktuellen Film kostet im MM oder Saturn 8-10€, das ist deutlich günstiger als ein Kinobesuch. Zudem kann man sich den Film immer wieder anschauen und man wird nicht von schmatzenden Kinobesuchern auf dem Nebensitz genervt. Schaden zugefügt wird den kleineren Studios oder bei Games kleineren Entwicklern. Geschadet wird auch den ehrlichen Käufern, denn die müssen die neuesten Kopierschutz-Ideen nämlich ausbaden.


----------



## Shona (30. Mai 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Nö, das ist eben in der Schweiz so in DE:
> 
> Quelle: kino.to, drei.to oder video2k.tv: Ein Kommentar zur Strafbarkeit der Nutzer von Streaming-Webseiten - Erinnerung & Pockerclock
> 
> ...


 Verwirrt mich ein wenig wenn ich mir das Video zum Urheberrecht von SemperVideo anschaue und das ist über ein Jahr später erschienen als der Artikel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxSzyN0Vk3g





Atma schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ne DVD mit einem aktuellen Film kostet  im MM oder Saturn 8-10€, das ist deutlich günstiger als ein  Kinobesuch.


Oder bei Amazojn einfach mal die Aktionen  durchschauen

6 DVD's für 20€
4 DVD's für 20€
4 DVD's für 24€

4 Blu-Rays für 30€
2 Blu-Rays für 16€

usw. es gibt unzählige Sparpackete bei Amazon



Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen das ich nie ins Kino gehe und jeden Film kaufe den ich sehen will sobald er raus kommt. Kino ist mir einfach zu teuer für einmal sehen, wenn ich mir aber die DVD kaufen dann kann ich den Film für 8-12€ mehrmals sehen und das auch in Ruhe ohne das mir jemand mitten durchs Bild läuft oder irgendwelche Trottel im Kino sitzen.


----------



## Nexus-checker (31. Mai 2013)

Ich vermute mal, dass das Thema der Legalität (Legal / Grauzone / Illegal aber wird nicht verfolgt / Illegal und relevant / ...) solange weiter diskutiert wird, bis es eine eindeutige gerichtliche Entscheidung dazu gibt. Und zwar nicht zu einem Uploader oder Betreiber, sondern zu einem Nutzer, der die Daten nur temporär als Nebeneffekt des Sehens speichert - ohne aktiv für spätere Nutzung etwas zu vervielfältigen.


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Mai 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Verwirrt mich ein wenig wenn ich mir das Video zum Urheberrecht von SemperVideo anschaue und das ist über ein Jahr später erschienen als der Artikel



Sorry, aber das Video kann man nicht ernst nehmen aus mehreren Gründen:

Der Ausflug hin zu einer russischen Webseite als Vergleich ist vollkommen irrelevant. Die örtliche Anwendbarkeit von nationalem Recht bemisst sich nicht nach dem Standort der Server oder dem Sitz des Betreibers, sondern nach dem Ort des Handlungserfolgs. Die Handlung stellt die Vervielfältigung des urheberrechtlich geschützten Werks dar. Der Erfolgsort ist dort, wo die Vervielfältigung hergestellt wird, sprich der heimische Computer des Nutzers. Dieser wird sich zwangsläufig in Deutschland befinden, ergo ist deutsches Recht anwendbar. Das wurde schlichtweg falsch erklärt.

Im Übrigen hat die fragliche russische Webseite Downloads angeboten, keine Streams. Da bei einem Download einer dauerhafte Vervielfältigung vorgenommen wird, kann der §44a UrhG schon alleine deswegen nicht mehr als Ausnahmetatbestand herangezogen werden. Im Unterschied zum russischen Recht, kennt das deutsche Urheberrecht sehr wohl noch Unterschiede zwischen Rundfunk und öffentlicher Zugänglichmachung von Werken im Internet. Das russische und das deutsche Urheberrecht sind nicht mal ansatzweise vergleichbar. Der Vergleich mit Radiosendungen (egal woher sie kommen) ist vollkommen fehl am Platz. Wir reden hier über Vervielfältigungen (§16 UrhG) von öffentlich zugänglich gemachten (§19a UrhG) Werken, nicht über das Senderecht (§20 UrhG). Die GEMA hat im Übrigen überhaupt nix mit Filmen zu tun. Daher sind die Beispiele einmal mit Musik (was auf movie2k gar nicht angeboten wird) und einmal mit Film ("Spider-Man") ebenfalls falsch gewählt. Es wäre mir im Übrigen auch neu, dass ein Streaming-Anbieter generell eine Lizenz einer Verwertungsgesellschaft bräuchte. Die meisten werden natürlich eine haben, doch obliegt es nach wie vor dem Urheber Nutzungsrechte zu verteilen an wen er will, auch ganz ohne Verwertungsgesellschaft.

Warum im Video der Ausflug zu Kinderpornos vorgenommen wird, wird wohl nur der Sprecher selbst wissen. Dass das Urheberrecht eigene Strafnormen kennt, ist ihm mangels Wissen wohl entfallen (§106 UrhG wäre hier einschlägig) oder er hat ohne eine endgültige Lösung zu erklären die Anwendung von §44a UrhG einfach mal vorausgesetzt (ab 3:48 zu hören), obwohl er die Voraussetzungen eigentlich hätte näher erläutern sollen.


----------



## Pas89 (31. Mai 2013)

Vor einer Stunde hab ich das hier gelesen scheint also daran zu liegen:
"Es gibt Spuren zu Beschuldigten von Kino.to, die Kontakt zu Movie2k  haben sollen", sagte Oberstaatsanwalt Wolfgang Klein am Freitagmorgen.  "Wir halten es für naheliegend, dass die Abschaltung von Movie2k eine  Folge unserer Ermittlungen ist."

Hier der komplette Artikel:
Raubkopien : Warum das Filmportal Movie2k plötzlich offline ist - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - Webwelt & Technik - DIE WELT


----------



## Schinken (31. Mai 2013)

Warum wird das teuer immer in Anführungszeichen gesetzt? Das ist doch Relativ, wenn mir vom Hartz 35€ bleiben für meine Freizeit dann sind 8-12 € für ne DVD nunmal zuviel und die Amazon-Sparpakete kann ich mir dann auch in die Haare schmieren. Da entsteht auch kein Schaden (schon alleine weil ,,Schaden'' durch nicht-kaufen immer virtuell ist), wenns die Streamingseite nich gäbe würd ich den Film eben nich gucken können. Könnte ich mir von jedem Film den ich sehen möchte die DVD leisten oder nen Kinobesuch würde ich das viel lieber tun. Ach und für mich zieht das Schaden-Argument eh nich, ich meine, es GIBT Streamingseiten und es GIBT Millionen User die dort Filme gucken, das ist keine Vision sondern Fakt. Und mir ist noch nicht aufgefallen dass die Filmproduktionen weniger, billiger oder weniger erfolgreich wären. Und Illegal? Oh bitte, wenn ich in einem Konzern arbeite und im Arbeitsvertrag steht eine Verschwiegenheitsklausel und ich bekomme was von moralisch verwerflichen Taten mit, zum Beispiel das Milchpulver mit giftigen Inhaltsstoffen als Ersatz zum Stillen beworben wird um eine HIV-Infizierung durch die Mutter zu verhindern OBWOHL es keinen Fall gibt in dem eine Infizierung per Muttermilch dokumentiert wäre, und dann würde ich darüber reden dann wär das ILLEGAL! Aber das Verhalten des Konzerns nicht, denn lügen in der Werbung ist nicht strafbar (Scheiß auf ,,Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen'' oder ,,Verbrauchertäuschung'', würden diese Paragraphen bestrafen was der Name suggeriert hätten wir keine Werbung mehr). Das Recht ist nunmal nur der zum Gesetz erhobene Wille der herrschenden Klasse. Ich bin nur meinem Gewissen verpflichtet. Und bitte, bleibt sachlich und kommt mir jetzt nicht BILD-Niveu das es Hartz Empfängern so gut geht, das mit den 35€ war keine Beispielrechnung oder Ausnahmefall wegen Sanktionen o.Ä. sondern Normalzustand, über Monate hinweg, bei mir selbst!


----------



## FabiCMR (31. Mai 2013)

immer dieso online streams^^

kino ist wirklich teuer geworden kann die leute schon verstehen..
aber in meinem fall kauf meist ne Blu-ray kosten ja auch schon nix mehr sind aber dann auch nur titel die mir wirklich gefallen..


----------



## Schinken (31. Mai 2013)

PS: Wens interessiert, der Fall mit dem Milchpulver ist so passiert, tausende Afrikanische Kinder sind daran gestorben (es wird von manchen Medizinern auch vermutet das Milchpulver ganz allgemein schädlich für Säuglinge ist, betrifft also nich bloß die Afrikaner, die da unten...), der Konzern war Nestle und nachzulesen ist das unter anderem im ,,Schwarzbuch Markenfirmen''.


----------

